# The Birdshead Revolver Thread



## Tanshanomi (Dec 10, 2014)

I love the look and feel of revolvers with birdshead grips. please post your favorite pics, or description of those you own/have shot.

Here are a couple of great ones to get things rolling:









Uberti .38Spl Old West Defense









Ruger Single Six (surprisingly long barrel to pair with a birdshead grip...but I like it!









Ruger .22LR Shopkeeper


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I, for one, have never liked the birdshead grip, nor even the round butt S&W revolvers.

Incidentally, there is a flush fitting, slotted head retaining screw for your Uberti should you prefer it.

Bob Wright


----------

